# Wall mount speaker based on Parts Express Encore?



## lunchmoney (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm very much digging the Parts Express Encore design as home theatre mains, due to it's modest size and simplicity, as well as it good performance when close to a wall...

http://www.partsexpress.com/projectshowcase/indexn.cfm?project=Encore

It uses a .25 cubic foot sealed cabinet, with outer dim's of 12" high X 7.5" wide X 10" deep.

What I'm wondering is if I can make a wall mounted version, *using the same drivers, same crossover design, same distance between the drivers, and same internal volume*... but a different shape which allows it to be close to the wall (taller, wider, and not as deep) and angled inwards...

Will this result in a similar speaker? Or will the different shape screw it up?


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

The general rule of thumb is that if you keep the front baffle dimensions and internal volume the same, the speaker should work just fine. However, making the speaker too thin can cause internal acoustic reflections which can cause undesired side effects - but I doubt that you'll have a problem with that.

I've never seen a speaker (aside from a few that were designed for it) that worked as well flat against a wall as placed away from it on a stand, but then again, I'm not terribly familiar with the Encore's design.


----------



## lunchmoney (Dec 27, 2007)

To clarify, are you suggesting that I should try to keep the height and width of the front of the speaker the same as the original speaker design, but then play around with the angles and depths of the side walls while maintaining the same volume?


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

treating the internal waves will be a real problem with an enclosure only 4" deep on one side. That may be the biggest issue, is the backwave coming through the cone.


----------

